# Modifier help!!!



## Jckidder (Dec 20, 2011)

A gentleman came in on Friday with a broken bone. The doctor made the decision he needed emergency surgery. On the E/M code we added Modifier 57. He went to surgery on Saturday for a Radius Open Reduction and Fixation. Can I bill the surgery with Modifier TV? Will it be paid more for weekend emergency surgery? Can anyone explain this modifier more or if I am using it correctly, or if there is something I am missing for a weekend emergency surgery? Please Help. TY


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

Jckidder said:


> A gentleman came in on Friday with a broken bone. The doctor made the decision he needed emergency surgery. On the E/M code we added Modifier 57. He went to surgery on Saturday for a Radius Open Reduction and Fixation. Can I bill the surgery with Modifier TV? Will it be paid more for weekend emergency surgery? Can anyone explain this modifier more or if I am using it correctly, or if there is something I am missing for a weekend emergency surgery? Please Help. TY



Answered on another thread?  No modifier for emergency surgery on a weekend.


----------

